# help me



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

Lesson learned the hard way tonight... My girl got hit by a car and I'm trying to figure out how bad it is... No emergency vets in the area I could make the 1.5 hr drive but I doubt that would be much use... I didn't see her get hit so I don't know where they got her she can't put weight on her right hind leg and got a skinned up place on the inside of that leg and her left elbow is kind of skinned up. She seems to be breathing with not a whole lot of trouble but other than that I don't know... What should I be looking to see about internal injuries and whatnot? I'm sure ill be at the vet when they open Monday morning to check on her legs hips what else should I be doing?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I personally would drive the 1.5 to see a vet right away. You don't know if she has internal bleeding that could kill her.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Does your vet not have a 24hr # to call for emergencies?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry that you're going through this, I would be driving the 1.5hrs to the E vet if it was my girl. Hope it all works out for her.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Monday could be too late. I would be in that car heading for the ER vet. It is the hidden internal injuries that could be serious.
So sorry this happened and I hope your dog is ok.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think you need to make the trip to the vet.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

There is a clinic named Vet-Med at 3118 N Harper Rd, Corinth, MS 38834 which states it's 24hrs


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Please take you dog to the vet. It may be some distance and it may end up something that could wait but you will never forgive yourself if there is something internally injured that waiting could mean life or death. 
Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree, PLEASE take your dog to the vets! I would drive/
and have anywhere for the my pets.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Get in the car and GO TO THE VET!  

How can you even think of waiting 2 days when your dog got hit by a car and can't put weight on a limb? Why the hell would you make her suffer?! And how would you live with yourself if she goes into shock? Or dies overnight?


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Please don't hesitate.....get her to the vet


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

I figured out both of the clinics here in town will offer emergency care. She seems comfortable not much sign of pain other than not walking on her back leg. Her breathing is normal and she has a good pulse, She is curled up sleeping so I think I'm just going to keep an eye on her for a while and see how she does and if something changes ill be calling the vet.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

RShea said:


> I figured out both of the clinics here in town will offer emergency care. She seems comfortable not much sign of pain other than not walking on her back leg. Her breathing is normal and she has a good pulse, She is curled up sleeping so I think I'm just going to keep an eye on her for a while and see how she does and if something changes ill be calling the vet.


Does she have a good pulse in the leg she won't put weight on? Dogs are stoic and mask their pain well. If she does have something broken, letting it sit unattended to is not only painful but may compromise her healing and drive a larger vet bill. I would at least call the clinic after hrs number and talk to the vet on call. If it's internal injuries by the time you recognize something is wrong it very well may be too late. 

If money is an issue, check into care credit.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Again, it would be smarter and more responsible to call the vet if they offer emergancy care and get your dog in. For her sake. You shouldn't be thinking about saving money or avoiding the inconvenience of rushing in to ER for your dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> There is a clinic named Vet-Med at 3118 N Harper Rd, Corinth, MS 38834 which states it's 24hrs


Please take her to the vet tonight.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please DO NOT WAIT!!!! She could have internal injuries and bleed to death over night, t the very least she is in terrible pain exhibited by not putting her leg down.

PLEASE DON'T WAIT


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree. Don't wait. Always better to have a vet look her over if there is any possibility of something wrong. 

*Please, please - take her to a vet!!*


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Please take her to a vet immediately. If not at least call the emergency vet. She depends on you to help her when she needs it. The advice on here is unanimous.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My heart skipped when I read your post. I am so sorry it happened. Sending good thoughts and prayers. I know it could be money issue, ER vets are expensive but please don't bargain with this one, please take her to the vet. It might be still fresh injure and she doesn't feel pain so much. If you see the signs of internal injuries it might be too late. 
Please take your dog to the vet or at least call and talk to someone there.


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

She has a good pulse in both back legs and seems to be making it pretty well under the circumstances. I know I should probably take her to the vet but my sister who is a vet tech and has seen a lot of these situations has walked me through a lot of this and I think she is doing alright. I'm giving her something for the pain and making a pallet next to her on the floor. I posted this while I was trying to get hold of my sister and want to thank everybody for there help please don't think bad of me for nite taking my girl to the vet it wasn't that it was a hassle or too expensive or that I'm an awful person but if its not necessary to leave my girl at a vets kennel on a night like this I don't really think its the best thing for her.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I understand that you think you're doing the right thing because you've talked to your sister but PLEASE go to the vet. Even a _very_ experienced vet can not _look_ at a dog that's been hit by a car and tell if it's ok or not.
On behalf of your dog I'm begging you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you should get her to the vet. 

I can't comprehend anyone advising somebody to keep their dog who may have a shattered leg or internal injuries home vs getting her to a vet where she would be under observation. By an actual veterinarian. They will probably keep her sedated, so she will not suffer any more than she would at your home.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> On behalf of your dog I'm begging you.


I agree totally with Bentleysmom.

On behalf of your dog, please go to the vet. I do not know what pain medication you have for your dog, but I can almost guarantee that the vet has something stronger. If you have ever broken a bone, you will know how painful that is and an over-the-counter drug will not be strong enough.

Your girl deserves the best you can give her, and she can't ask for it. She depends on you to make the "right" choices for her.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I would not be asking people on the Internet what to do if my dog got hit by a car. Go to the vet, now. 

Animals mask pain well, because in the wild, if they show weakness they become an easy target for predators.


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

I guess I have had bad experiences with emergency vet care... And without knowing either of the vets in town passed a spay where she was put under and her belly shaved then they looked and said oh she has already been spayed which I mentioned to them when I droped her off. She was a shelter adoption 2-3 months ago and they set up her appointment to get "neutered". I'm not mad about that I'm just saying if they are just going to sedate her and look at her in the morning she is "stable" after all why not let her sleep here where I can keep an eye on her and see what happens in the morning.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

The answer to your question is simple....she could be dead in the morning. I'm sorry to be so blunt but this is important.


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

If they just sedate her and go home(seen it happen) then she could just as easy be dead in the morning at the vet you said your self they can't look and tell about internal injuries...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you at least called one of the vets? I met my girl's GA vet due to a late night emergency--a few clinics partnered to offer after hrs emergency service. We did the x-rays, blood work and got her meds and made her stable. The vet left it up to me to leave her overnight where she would be monitored or send her home with me to monitor and bring her back in the AM. Everything that was done to treat her was discussed in detail prior to action being taken.

With your girl there could be so much going on, I can't imagine not at the very least getting x-rays accomplished and a physical exam accomplished. Plus, I can't imagine how sore she is going to be and can't imagine what pain medication you have available to handle this. Poor girl, I hope for her sake she pulls through. 

I guess with all of her other off leash close calls, her luck ran out this time...I just hope she has enough on her side to overcome what injuries she may have sustained in this accident.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

RShea said:


> I guess I have had bad experiences with emergency vet care... And without knowing either of the vets in town passed a spay where she was put under and her belly shaved then they looked and said oh she has already been spayed which I mentioned to them when I droped her off. She was a shelter adoption 2-3 months ago and they set up her appointment to get "neutered". I'm not mad about that I'm just saying if they are just going to sedate her and look at her in the morning she is "stable" after all why not let her sleep here where I can keep an eye on her and see what happens in the morning.


I can understand being cautious with your local vets after your experience, and if you feel that strongly about avoiding them, take her to the emerg clinic you initally posted about. If there is a vet school near you, they almost always have an emergency clinic. 

Should your dog have internal bleeding, she is better in a hospital setting where emergency intervention is immediately available. Even a small internal bleed over time can threaten her life. Most emergency clinics will not simply sedate a dog and leave her until morning. They will make sure she is in no immediate danger. Something that cannot be done simply by looking at the dog


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

RShea said:


> I'm just saying if they are just going to sedate her and look at her in the morning she is "stable" after all why not let her sleep here where I can keep an eye on her and see what happens in the morning.


You have no idea if she's got internal injuries or not. So saying she's stable without an exam is really taking chances on your girl's life. And what if she crashes during the night? Are you trained and do you have the medical equipment to take care of her? No, you don't. Do you realize that in the time it's taken to post on this board you could have been at the vet by now?!? 

Seriously...*DO WHAT IS RIGHT!!!!!* Take her to the vet!!!!!!! This is so frustrating to me...:doh:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

RShea said:


> If they just sedate her and go home(seen it happen) then she could just as easy be dead in the morning at the vet you said your self they can't look and tell about internal injuries...


How do you know they won't give her the care she needs tonight? The 24 hour vets here treat at all times, they don't sedate and wait until morning. You could at least call and say your dog has been hit by a car to see what possible treatment is available to her right now.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

It seems you weren't looking for help or advice at all. Having said that, I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

No mystery what happened here, after reading your thread from last week. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=121390


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

RShea said:


> If they just sedate her and go home(seen it happen) then she could just as easy be dead in the morning at the vet you said your self they can't look and tell about internal injuries...


I'm sorry but I have to remove myself from this conversation. I am crying for your poor dog.
You asked for help and everyone said the same thing but the poor dog isn't getting the help you asked for.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> It seems you weren't looking for help or advice at all. Having said that, I hope everything turns out ok.



AGREED...can only hope this is a troll.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> AGREED...can only hope this is a troll.


Sorry, golden mum, could you please explain the use of "troll" my internet skills are limited. Thx


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> AGREED...can only hope this is a troll.


Sadly, I do not think it's a troll. After reading his/her previous comments/posts, I suspect it's someone who isn't ready to own a dog.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

RShea,

Please - just get her in the car and go to the emergency vet now.
She doesn't deserve this.

You posted your questions and have gotten a *unanimous* response from everyone who has seen your post.

There are no maybe's here: a dog who has been hit by a car is an Emergency by anyone's definition. Don't go to a regular vet who has emergency service. Go to the nearest Vet Emergency Hospital. There she will be treated immediately and won't be left till the morning.

An hour/ 2 hours/ whatever it takes. You made a committment when you adopted her. Please listen to the people here. No one including you can see what's happening internally by just watching her.

Please just go now and get her looked at by a vet. I will say a prayer that you get good news.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Where I live, not getting prompt professional medical attention for an injured pet and allowing it to suffer, is considered neglect and cruelty to animals - think about it, and get your dog the vet care she needs as soon as possible.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

From the time of your first post until now, you could have had your girl at the emergency vet. I can't imagine what you must be thinking. 

It it were Maddie, I wouldn't even have made a post here. We'd be on our way.

Then post. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Vet first, post second. I'm just having trouble with anyone doing this. I don't know if its a honest post or not. I pray it's not because I can't believe someone would even have to ask. It's not like the dog got stung by a bee. He got hit by a car.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

*I wasn't all that scared because she knows the area well we have walked it all quite a bit. the only thing that had me worried was her getting hit by a car and she just had to cross one street with much traffic.*

*Sadly this happened the next day too but it was somebody cutting down a large tree in there back yard when it fell it scared her... She decided she just wanted to go home instead of come back to me again*

I think these two posts from RShea's other thread say it all. If I could not find my dogs, and they were running loose, I would be scared/worried to death. And then to do it again the next day, is crazy. Apparently, she allowed the dog loose/to run off again today, and unfortunately the dog's luck ran out. That poor dog is laying in severe pain because of her owners irresponsibility, first for allowing her to run loose and now for failing to take her to the vet. 

I have tried to be nice, but this is making me really angry. That dog could be dead or beyond help in the morning. If the OP is worried that the vet will think they are an irresponsible because they allowed their dog to get hit by car. Imagine how upset a vet would be if the owner allowed their dog to get hit by a car *AND* then did not get the dog treatment. This is bordering on abuse to allow this girl to suffer. 

Now i will join a few other posters by signing off on this thread because it is too upsetting. *The advice is unanimous take the dog to the vet tonight.*


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Unbelievable, isn't it?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG!!! I am just sickened by this post!!! My Bella was run over by my neighbor...I still took her to the vet right then hoping they could bring her back. I knew she was gone, but I still rushed and hoped a miracle would happen. So to see that you have not taken your dog is just so upsetting!!! My Bella was 85lbs and run over by a Chevy Traverse got up walked to side of lane and fell over. So very much in agreement that they can hide pain. I didn't have a chance and you do....PLEASE GET HELP!!!!!:doh:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

*Troll*



Millie'sMom said:


> Sorry, golden mum, could you please explain the use of "troll" my internet skills are limited. Thx



A troll is someone who goes onto sites like this, and really enjoys stirring things up with made up stories that will upset people.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...this is just absolutely absurd either way and I am heartbroken for this dog...or for this person if this is a sick made up story. This poor dog deserves a better home where she can actually be taken care of.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm calling troll. 

I remembered this poster from this thread:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ion/121072-leaving-dog-12-hrs-sugestions.html


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

JaimeNTJ said:


> I'm calling troll.
> 
> I remembered this poster from this thread:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ion/121072-leaving-dog-12-hrs-sugestions.html
> ...


Of course, I can't be 100% sure, but I think this person is for real. He/she has been around for a while now, and even has photos posted on his/her profile. Trolls usually don't stick around this long. 

I think every one of us can think of people we've encountered in our lives that would be capable of such idiocy.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Last year I talked an owner into signing his dog over to me. The dog had a very obviously broken leg and was believed to have been hit by a car. This man did not have the means for vet care, though I believe in the end he wanted the best for the dog. He never cashed the check I gave him as payment. And trust me, he could have used that money. 

That dog not only had the broken leg, but a few cracked ribs and a shattered jaw. He was the sweetest, happiest dog I had come across outside my own... but he was in excruciating pain. They just don't let you know what's going on and they mask their pain well. A rescue took him in and got him to the vet. It was too late to set the leg as it had already begun to heal. They had to re-break the jaw and set it because the dog was having trouble eating. More pain and suffering for that pup. In reality, it's a miracle that dog survived... but now he is a well loved pet in a forever home.

I'm guessing by now you've gone to sleep, though I can't imagine how when your dog's condition could change at any moment. I pray that she is alive when you wake up. When you do, get her to the vet as soon as you can. You could be right, she could be stable and there could be no internal damage... but if you don't get that leg addressed immediately, she may never make a full recovery. Not to mention, if you're wrong it is highly unlikely she will make it until Monday. 

Look, your sister may mean well... but she is not a vet. She hasn't seen x-rays or run any tests. How on earth can she claim to know anything about your pup's condition? Frankly, this thread not only leaves you open to charges of neglect and failure to provide needed veterinary care for your dog... but it leaves her open to charges of practicing veterinary medicine without a license. She can not diagnose as a tech. Do the right thing. Get your dog the care she needs. Get her to a real vet immediately.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow. I'm just shocked by the level of selfish cruelty of some people. I cannot believe you would risk your dog's life because you don't feel like getting in your car and driving for 90 minutes. I also don't get why you believe an emergerncy vet would "sedate your dog and leave." And don't give the "seen it" bit. You've never brought in a dog hit by a car.

You didn't actually come here for help. You wanted people to say, "it's okay, you're right to stay home, don't bother going." You didn't get it. You are a cruel, heartless person and I can only hope your poor dog is still alive this morning. I'm sure he's in some pretty awful pain. I hope you'll do what's best for your dog now and get the poor thing to a vet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for sweet Penny, many prayers. Hope you helped her last night, hope you did see a vet or you are going to do it first thing this morning. I couldn't sleep all night thinking and praying for her.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I hope you come back today saying you ended up taking your dog to the vet, or are taking her now....  

And that she wasn't in too much pain over night.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

I skimmed the 6 pages of advice that you were given..take your dog to a vet to be seen.

I hope that when you are run over, or hit by a car...someone just makes you wait until Monday...oh, that's right...you work 12hours a day...Until Monday night til you get looked at...

You sister, who supposedly is a veterinary technician (doubtful...) would lose her license if she was caught giving that kind of advice to anyone. I quess that she believes in letting animals suffer also.

Whoever let you buy, adopt or rescue an animal was a poor judge of character...
....you have shown many of us just how selfish you really are...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

Praying Penny made it through the night. I would have her at an emergency animal hospitaL! They have people working round the clock!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Ironically, the title of this thread, "Help me," is probably what your dog would say if she could.


----------



## elmer (Oct 28, 2012)

help me my Dog sa-sha just her nose is bleeding? help me how to treat it?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

elmer said:


> help me my Dog sa-sha just her nose is bleeding? help me how to treat it?


If your dog is bleeding, sick or injured take him/her to the VET!! She/he DESERVES that much!


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Am I in the twilight zone?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I just saw this thread! I'm calling troll or idiot on both OP & elmer.You don't get a dog & go on line when your dog is in pain or bleeding.Especially if your a new member. I know & trust alot of folks on here but I've been on here for awhile.Ask advice from us about things that dosen't threaten your dogs life or for comfort after the vet has given you the news


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

elmer said:


> help me my Dog sa-sha just her nose is bleeding? help me how to treat it?


Elmer, where do you live? Do you have a vet open on Sundays, if do take your sa-sha to see the vet.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I apoligise for my previous post but I never read a thread that made me so mad


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, I am sitting here shaking my head!

I really am hoping all this is a hoax or something and not real! The stupidity, lazyness and selfishness of some people!

The original poster was saying her sister is a tech and said the dog will be fine over night? Yeah, being a tech myself, that one is hard to believe and hard to swallow. Maybe it is a wannabe tech that never went to school. 

Either way about it, if a dog gets hit by a car, TAKE HIM/HER TO THE VET ASAP.
And the person with the dog with the nosebleed, DUH? Nosebleed, VET ASAP

Sorry, all this makes me so mad, also.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Capt Jack said:


> I apoligise for my previous post but I never read a thread that made me so mad


No apology needed - from you or anyone who answered the OP. I think most of us held back on what we really wanted to say. This is nothing short of cruelty.

I wish idiots like this would mess up only their own lives. Bringing a helpless, dependent pet into the picture makes me furious. 

The OP is only interested in his own comfort and convenience. And a cheapskate as well.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

If you were hit would you wait a day to go to the emergency room. I doubt it. Get in the car now and take your dog to the vet.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Capt Jack said:


> I apoligise for my previous post but I never read a thread that made me so mad


You said what I wanted to say last night but instead, I cried :doh:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Troll? Hasn't been back....


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think he's a troll, I think he'll be back on Monday with an "I told you so, Penny is fine" and for her sake, I sure hope so.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I think that I perhaps understand where this person is coming from. I know that region. People are somewhat more 'casual' about animals then I am over in Santa Barbara, California. Some of them still exist in a time and place where dogs ran loose or were tied down all day, or kenneled. And this was the way it was. Now perhaps I'm unfairly judging a whole area, and that could be so, much has changed. But I was born down there and I remember.

Not that all people here treat dogs well, they don't, but there is more community disapproval for dogs not treated as companions.

She/he obviously feels that they are doing their best, that may be so. I understand all your dismay (and mine with you). Hopefully the dog is well and she/he will learn a lesson. But after seeing the first post where the dog had been lost, I find that unlikely. This seems to be a pattern.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am utterly in shock at the OP...WHATNIS WRONG WITH HIM???


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Internal injuries are not readily identifiable in humans OR animals! By the time you see visible symptoms it may well be too late. Unable to bear weight on a limb, ? Breathing okay--right now, Internal bleeding, ruptured organ? You will NOT know for sure ... Will it be too late? She is surely in shock. Bundle her up and GO! 
You asked for help. Take the advice of everyone and just GO!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The OP had no doubt decided not to go to the vet prior to writing this post. He/she was feeling guilty, and was looking for others to say it was OK. No such luck..... 

From reading the posting history, I get the impression that he/she may be coming to the realization that they have bitten off more than they can chew. Time to give the dog up to someone who can take care of it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I really wish that were the case, but I read their posts as someone who is going to do things their way regardless of the best interest of the dog, or of any advice given.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Troll? Hasn't been back....


I'm thinking this also...



Gwen_Dandridge said:


> She/he obviously feels that they are doing their best, that may be so.


Seriously?


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This post makes me so sad for that dog. I hope she's OK and not suffering. Whether or not the OP thinks she's doing the best thing for her, I feel bad for the dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My heart hurts for a poor sweet innocent dog suffering like this. Karma baby, karma. My prayers go out to your dog.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Unfortunately it is usually the dog that suffers. On Saturday, my senior girl Bonnie wouldn't eat and was vomiting. After just going through pancreatitis with Clyde, I ran her to the vet to have blood tests run. Just an upset tummy, she got an injection and a bland diet. I couldn't imagine waiting til Monday. If I had waited with Clyde, he would not be here!

TAKE CARE OF YOUR DOG!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

To KWhit:

Yeah, seriously. There are some pretty stupid people in the world.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> To KWhit:
> 
> Yeah, seriously. There are some pretty stupid people in the world.


Yeah...I'm well aware of that...

If they truly felt they were doing the best for their dog, they wouldn't have had to come on a forum to ask, " What should I be looking to see about internal injuries and whatnot?" or to say, "She seems to be breathing with not a whole lot of trouble but other than that I don't know..."

So no, they didn't show that they felt they were doing the best. And to top it off, _they ignored everyone's advice_. I just hope that Penny's okay...


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Was hoping for an update from OP. Still so frustrating that nothing was done for poor Penny!!!


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

Hopefully she decided to go to the vet and just isn't back yet... Fingers crossed for your poor doggie, RShea, I hope she is doing well! 

Dogs are toughies. I'm sure your pup will be okay, but it is absolutely important to get it checked out just to be sure nothing is wrong! Please, please, drive to the vet. 1.5 hours is not long compared to the value of your best friend.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Lack of update?? I'm still calling troll.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Penny. I am thinking of her all day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Penny, thinking of you girl.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The OP was on here today but I guess they didn't feel that we deserve to know how Penny is...:no:


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

kwhit said:


> The OP was on here today but I guess they didn't feel that we deserve to know how Penny is...:no:


I hope Penny is OK. Unfortunately, I think she may not be, because I feel he/she would have posted how wrong we all were if Penny had been fine.

Prayers going out to Penny


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

kwhit said:


> The OP was on here today but I guess they didn't feel that we deserve to know how Penny is...:no:


Sometimes if the computer reboots on its own it may log her back in - depending on what sites he/she may have open. While my computers may show that I am on I could be across town and not even in front of it.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, I'm sorry I clicked on this thread. Amazing selfishness on the part of a person who doesn't appear having any business owning a dog.


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

sadly I'm not a troll...I stopped replying on here because I didn't have more to add. Penny is doing great now, the more i handled her Saturday I could tell it wasn't as serious as I originally thought, we saw the vet and he said it wasnt broken or dislocated and no knee problems. I don't want to say I told you so because from what you all knew that was the right thing to do. I should have gone to the vet first thing but first thought was she's a gone and won't make the trip so make her last few minutes comfortable, As I felt of her side and legs everything was still in place and none of was really tender. I knew she was hurting and stayed up with her all night as she slept Saturday night just drifting off a few minutes her and there. Early Sunday morning I gave her a baby aspirin and after a few min she got up following me and would put weight on the injured leg. I put her back in her crate so she didn't hurt her self any more. I got her to the vet and he had to.ask which leg was hurt after looking her over he said everything was alright nothing was broken or out of place just bruised up. We got lucky this time and next time ill be sure to get her to a vet first thing, I'm sorry for not getting back here sooner but thank-you all for your thoughts and prayers. 

This was not ment as an I told you so just a deep thanks for your concern.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad that she is ok. Thanks for the update. Please work on it so it doesn't happen any more. You can not be lucky so many times. Sending hugs to sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Never mind, post deleted.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for your update. Continued good thoughts and prayers for Penny.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

To the OP thank you for the update I again would like to say I'm sorry if my post sounded crule but please understand alot of us on hear love dogs so dearly that even the thought of a pup anywhere hurting causes us great anger & concern.I always try to be the supportive type but haveing rescued a dog that was not treated properly I sometime jump to conclusions.I'm glad Penny is Ok Please stay here & keep us updated on Penny


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for posting. I am sure many of us were very concerned that Penny would not make it- most dogs hit by cars don't. Please understand that if Penny is running off and getting lost, she is really not ready to be off leash, at all. Take the time to train a good solid recall, build a good relationship with her so that she wants to stick close to you and will turn to you if she is frightened. A friend of mine lost her dog a year ago, she searched for months, and is still searching and hoping her beloved girl will return, it could have been prevented had she used a leash on the dog. My friend is still in such guilt and pain - it doesn't go away. A young fellow I knew had his rescue dog for three weeks, she bolted from him and got hit by a car and died - she didn't get a second chance. I have had my rescue dog for three years, I still can not let him off leash because I know that if something frightened him he would run, I simply will not take that chance with his life. Penny needs you to keep her safe.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

RShea said:


> I should have gone to the vet first thing but first thought was she's a gone and won't make the trip so make her last few minutes comfortable, place and none of was really tender.
> 
> Early Sunday morning I gave her a baby aspirin and after a few min she got up following me and would put weight on the injured leg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Something does not add up. On Saturday, you said you didn't take her to the vet because her injuries didn't seem serious. Now, you say you didn't take her, because you thought she was "gone."

I'm inclined to think some of the others might be right. Perhaps you are a troll. Excuse me if I have a hard time believing that you spent what you thought were the last few moments of your dog's life posting here. 

Even if the story is true, which I now doubt very much, you lied.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks like you got the attention you were looking for. The members of this forum love dogs so much, that they are willing to look past your concocted story and/or lies to wish you the best. 

Mission accomplished. Now, on to your next fictional post.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope Penny continues to do well. I would add that being off leash for some dogs is not a good idea. I've never had a dog that I trusted 100% off leash because I live in a suburban setting with many busy roads. I've always felt better safe than sorry. Living in the country might be a different thing.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Even in the country (we are lucky to live at the end of the town and have over 2 acres boarded by a wooded area) it takes lots of time and training to teach the dogs to go off leash.


----------



## RShea (Sep 17, 2012)

Jack I understand the position most of you are In having rescued or atleast been around lonh enough to hear plenty of sad stories. I love this kid of mine and try to do everything i can to keep her healthy. When I originally posted this i was trying to figure out if she would even make the 1.5 hr trip but as I got a little bit to check her over I realized that she was not near as bad as I thought. I didn't mean to discount the advice given here if somebody asked what to do with a dog that had been hit get them to the vet now is the right advice. I was really wanting to know if she would be able to make the trip. Not that anybody could have known that... 

Again thanks for the concern and prayers.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope you know how lucky you and your dog are and use this as a wake up call that you must ensure she has a good recall before ever letting her off leash and to only let off leash in safe areas where there is no chance she can run into traffic. The reaction you have recieved here is due to the fact that we are responsible dog owners and do everything possible to ensure our dogs are safe. Of course accidents can happen even with the most responsible owner but seeing that this is not the fisrt time she has been in danger off leash and she was still off leash in a busy area is concerning. I am very glad that she appears to be fine and really hope that you work hard on training with her.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

To RShea,

I would still like to see a new picture of Penny, supposedly recovered. If to only reassure myself and other posters that she is actually OK. I am beginning to agree with some of the other members that this story was a fabrication.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

Rshea is a troll and puts in little sentences like "next time I'll take her to a vet straightaway" etc etc to get our reaction. She makes the story sound half believable to keep everybody hanging to see whats going to happen next. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

This whole thing still irritates me!! If Penny is real, I feel sorry for her. Also for RShea to say "next" time?!?...OMG:doh:


----------

